# Medical Examination for residential visa



## MNB (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello! 
going tomorrow and I want to know what i'll expect in the medical examination (what is the procedure).

Also, I'm a female who, unfortunately, got a yeast infection and will go with it to the examination tomorrow. Will this is any way affect the blood test results and show up as AIDs or something (never had intercourse before) but i'm very very worried!

thank you.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm really sure you will have nothing to worry about

As I recall (mine was just a few months back) you'll have a blood test, and then a chest x-ray. I'm not sure whether I just had a good day, but all was very pleasant, the process was quick and easy, and remarkably professional.

As to the specifics around your blood test, I do not think you will have anything to worry about.

Good luck, and hope all is ok for you.

S


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

As long as you're not a maid, you have nothing to worry about. Maids get a more serious medical check up.


----------



## SherifSleem (Dec 26, 2012)

Vaginal yeast infection will not shown as AIDS , about 5:8 % of women have this case and most of them are suffering from Diabetes


----------

